# Head injury - Have you seen this before?



## realfarmgirl (Feb 26, 2011)

Okay, my sweet little doeling got a crack on the head from my ill tempered Togg this past fall - it flat knocked her out!

I was deeply afraid that she was a goner...she was unable to stand, and she kept careening to one side, but fortunately, within a few hours she was fully up again, but she remained dazed and confused for days.

Now she seems to be mentally okay, however, since that time, she has continued to carry her head at an angle.

Has anyone ever seen this before? I feel so bad for the little girl


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Sounds like maybe an equilibrium problem. I personally would have a vet take a look at her. There could be some issues going on that you aren't able to see by just looking at her. Poor baby.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Sounds like she has a concussion which means there is mild brain swelling. Definately get her to a vet or otherwise get her something to bring the swelling down before there is permanant damage.


----------



## apachedowns (Mar 14, 2010)

I would take her to see a vet ...I did have this happen in the buck pen and administered Banemine for 3 days and he was ok after that as I saw no further issues ....helped to reduce the swelling and pain...but if your uncomfortable with how she is acting you may want a vet to see her.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> I would take her to see a vet ...I did have this happen in the buck pen and administered Banemine for 3 days and he was ok after that as I saw no further issues ....helped to reduce the swelling and pain...but if your uncomfortable with how she is acting you may want a vet to see her.


 I agree...brain swelling can kill her....Banamine is a good drug ..to help with pain and swelling... also.. she should be checked to see if anything is broke.....  :hug:


----------



## winky (Jun 19, 2011)

Poor baby! When was the original injury? You said last fall so I'm going to assume a month or two at least :shrug: . If it's been that long and she has had this head tilt all this time (meaning this isn't a new symptom this week or anything) then I don't think she needs to be rushed to the vet. She probably has a brain lesion from the trauma and swelling that occurred back then. The head tilt may never go away completely but it may get a bit better with time. How is her balance and vision? She may develop epilepsy because of the lesion so you'll have to watch for that. Good luck with her.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Wow, I missed that it was so long ago. Yep, the damage from the swelling has probably become permanant at this point. It may improve very slowly over time but, I think she will always have a head tilt to some extent.


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

Yes, I agree the head tilt could have and most likely did come from the butt on the head....but.....dogs and cats can get head tilts from a bad ear mite or ear infection as well. Like another poster suggested this could be an equilibrium balance issue. The ear infections either mite or yeast related can also cause this. 

Check her ears--just for giggles, it could be something that simple. If there is lots of black gooey stuff or a foul/yeasty odor it could be an ear infection of some sort. 

Just my 2 cents :thumb:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

There is the possibility that she literally got her neck out of joint from this.


----------



## realfarmgirl (Feb 26, 2011)

Yes, it has been a few months - so I think her tilt may be permanent. 

Burns - I did just check her ears the other day, just to be sure...just pretty, clean ears...

I wondered if her disbudding caused a weak spot, as it seems to be the center of the injuried area.


----------

